# Füllstandsmessung



## settelma (4 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mit meiner Siemens S7-313 einen Füllstand in einem großen Wasserbehälter kontinuierlich messen. Das Problem ist das ich nicht noch nicht viel Erfahrung damit habe und keine Ahnung habe was ich da für einen Sensor nehme. Eigentlich brauch ich ja nur nen Sensor der mir 
ein z.B. 4-20mA Signal ausgibt. Den schlies ich an meiner Analogkarte an und verarbeite das im Programm.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps geben welchen Senor ich für sowas am besten nehme. Wenns geht vielleicht gleich mit Internetadresse das ich mir die Sache gleich anschauen kann. 

Danke schon mal.

Gruß Markus


----------



## marlob (4 Februar 2008)

Hier gibt es Sensoren
http://www.de.endress.com/
http://www.vega.com/de/index.htm


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Februar 2008)

Ich habe mehrmals die Levelflex von Endress und Hauser eingesetzt. Die Möglichkeiten dieser Geräte sind erstaunlich. Leider sind sie etwas kompliziert zum Abgleichen, hier solltet Du Hilfe vom Hersteller anfordern


----------



## MW (5 Februar 2008)

Ein weiterer Anbieter währe UWT.

Die sind zwar mehr auf messungen in Schüttgütern speziallisiert, haben
aber auch Messgeräte für Flüssigkeiten am start.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Februar 2008)

Falls Du das SPS Magazin bekommst, darin befindet sich ein Poster mit allen Arten von Füllstandsmeldern, die E&H bietet. Häng es Dir an die Wand, und der Posterhintergrund versetzt Dich in Urlaubsstimmung


----------



## settelma (6 Februar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal nachgefragt was die Teile so kosten.
Das ist ja wahnsin. Die sind mal richtig teuer.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand ne Idee wie ich einen Füllstand auch günstiger messen kann. Ich dachte das ich mir vielleicht mehrer Messpunkte im Behälter setzte und mir dann in der Steuerung mehrere Messhöhen anzeigen lasse.

Ich mein mal gehört zu haben, das das in einem Rohr mit nem Schwimmer und ein paar Reedkontakten so gemacht werden kann.

Gruß Markus


----------



## stift (6 Februar 2008)

was spricht denn dein budget?


----------



## Markus (6 Februar 2008)

vielleicht sagst du uns erstmal wie groß dein behälter überhaupt ist bzw. wie tief er ist und welchen durchmesser er hat.

ich arbeite häufig mit sensoren von eh, prosonic kosten ca. 800€ und ich bin mit den dingeren echt zufrieden.

einfache unltraschallsensoren mit denen du eine distanz von 1-2 metern mesen kannst bekommste schon für 300-400€

was verstehst du unter teuer?
ich finde die preise für ausgereifte industrietaugliche sensortechnik vollkommen ok. mit conradgebastel darf man das zeug nicht vergleichen. wenn du sowas für ein privates projekt brauchst dann wäre conrad oder ebay vielleicht ne alternative.

ich meine du kannst auch micowellensensoren einsetzen, quasi das non plus ultra der füllstandsmessung - aber die kosten von vornerein das doppelte als ultraschall...


----------



## MSB (6 Februar 2008)

Als einfache (relativ günstige) Variante wären dann noch Siemens Sonar Bero,
oder die Geräte von Microsonic, welche kostengünstig sind, aber wirklich gut funktionieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Hoyt (6 Februar 2008)

Hallo Manuel

Wir verwenden meistens Drucktransmitter (im Boden vom Gefäss eingebaut). Sie sind in verschiedenen Aufführungen & Anschlussarten erhältlich, und auch recht preiswert zu haben.

Beispiel für Wasser: 0-400 mBar entsprechen 0-4 Meter Wassersäule.

Beispiel von Firma Wika: http://webportal.wika.de/WikaSite/GlobalSites.aspx

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## tuppes38 (6 Februar 2008)

http://www.negele.net/


----------



## Pizza (6 Februar 2008)

Hier nochmal das Datenblatt von E+H für verschiedene Messbereiche

Ausführung als Druckmessumformer.
Läuft bei uns in mehreren Anwendungen störungsfrei

Warum das Rad nochmal neu erfinden.
Sollte dies zu teuer sein, vielleicht mal bei Fischer-Technik anfragen


----------



## Exmexx (6 Februar 2008)

Probiers mal hier:

http://www.wlw.de

Gibt es mit Sicherheit kostengünstigere Alternativen zu E+H oder Vega!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Februar 2008)

Hallo

Wir haben in unserer Wasseraufbereitung die Konstruktion mit Schwimmer, Rohr und Gegengewicht eingebaut. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur ob es günstiger kommt, die Konstruktion zu bauen, und Initiatoren und SPS Eingänge zu kaufen, musst Du Dir ausrechnen. Sollte im Tank etwas anderes sein als normales Wasser, muss bedacht werden, ob die Konstruktion den Sicherheitsvorschriften entspricht.


----------



## settelma (7 Februar 2008)

stift schrieb:


> was spricht denn dein budget?


 

Wie gesagt, ich hab noch keine Erfahrung mit den dingern.
Ich hätte mir so zwischen 200-300€ vorgestellt.


----------



## MSB (7 Februar 2008)

Was man von dir bisher noch nicht erfahren hat:
Welches Messprinzip hast du dir eigentlich vorgestellt?
Wo musst du messen? (Wasserbehälter ist nicht wirklich Aussagekräfig)
Hast du irgendwelche besonderen Hygienischen Anforderungen (Trinkwasser z.B.)
Wie willst(kannst) du messen?
- Abhängesonde
- ca. 1/2 Zoll Einschweissmuffe in einer Rohrleitung ...

Als gängig Messysteme haben sich bei Wasser nun mal entweder Druck oder Echolot herauskristallisiert.
Oder reichen dir 3-4 feste Füllstandspunkt, dann wären evtl. noch Elektroden,
also eine "konduktive" Messung eine Alternative ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## settelma (7 Februar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Was man von dir bisher noch nicht erfahren hat:
> Welches Messprinzip hast du dir eigentlich vorgestellt?
> Wo musst du messen? (Wasserbehälter ist nicht wirklich Aussagekräfig)
> Hast du irgendwelche besonderen Hygienischen Anforderungen (Trinkwasser z.B.)
> ...


 

Das Messprinzip ist mir eben nicht wirklich klar.
Vielleicht Ultraschall?!

Der Behälter ist ein Vorratsbehälter für Trinkwasser.
Er ist ca. 3,50m tief. Die Maße sind ca. 3x3m.

Ich würde gern mit ner kontinuirliche Messung arbeiten um den Füllstand genau am Panel anzeigen zu können. 

Sind die Druckmesser teuer?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Pizza (7 Februar 2008)

settelma schrieb:


> Sind die Druckmesser teuer?
> 
> Gruß Markus


 
teuer ist relativ...
Ich persönlich würde es mit Druckmessumformern wie von Hoyt beschrieben realisieren.
Hatte vor Jahren mal schlechte Erfahrung mit Ultraschallsensoren gemacht, weil einströmendes Frischwasser zuviel Unruhe auf die Wasserobefläche gebracht hat. (Ist aber schon lange her)

Und mit den hier erwähnten div. Herstellern liegst du noch in deinem Budget. Genaue Preise kann ich aber von hier aus nicht angeben

Gruß
Pizza


----------



## MSB (7 Februar 2008)

> Sind die Druckmesser teuer?


Ich wills mal so formulieren, im Rahmen deines Budgets, ist es wohl einfacher einen wirklich guten Druckaufnehmer zu bekommen,
als ein gutes Echolot.

Ein wirklich guter, und auch elektrisch robuster (Stichwort Überspannung) Druckaufnehmer wäre z.B. dieser da:
http://www.acs-msr.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pictures/service/2021_text.jpg
http://www.acs-controlsystem.de/Unsere-Schnaeppchen.478.0.html

Von denen beziehen wir im Regelfall unsere Druckaufnehmer,
die Erfahrungen sind durchweg positiv.

Egal wie, ein Druckaufnehmer setzt voraus, das du irgendwo einen Anschluss für ein Manometer nutzen kannst,
oder von irgendwem eine Einschweißmuffe montieren lassen kannst.

Abhängedruckaufnehmer sind im Regelfall teurer, und im Reinwasserbereich (meine Erfahrung) nicht wirklich gern gesehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## manni199 (23 Februar 2008)

settelma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab noch keine Erfahrung mit den dingern.
> Ich hätte mir so zwischen 200-300€ vorgestellt.



Nimm einen Cerabar T von E+H.
Den kannste in ein 1" Gewinde schrauben.
Wir kaufen den in grösseren Stückzahlen für < 150,-€
Für 200-300€ solltest Du die auch in kleinen Stückzahlen bekommen.

Alternativ einen Waterpilot FMX167.
Die kosten aber schon etwas mehr, je nach Kabellänge.
Dabei handelt es sich um eine Einhängesonde.

Beite Typen liefern ein passives Messsignal.
Deine Alanogeingangskarte muss also für 2-Draht Umformer geeignet sein.
Hinweis: Die Onboardperepherie der kleineren S7-300 Steuerungen (CPU 313C.., CPU 314C..) können nur 4-Draht Messumformer, also aktive Messsignale. 
Gehen tut z.B die 8-Kanalige Karte 6ES7 331 7KF02-0AB0. Davon gibts auch eine 2-Kanalige Ausführung, aber die Bestellnummer hab ich gerade nicht parat.

Für Trinkwasser würde ich auch eher was berührungsloses empfehlen, wie z.B. Ultraschall.
Die sind aber wesentlich teuerer. Haben aber deutliche Vorteile.
Die Messsensorik verdreckt z.B. nicht (siehe Kläranlagen!!).
Bei Druckaufnehmern musst Du schon etwas aufpassen.

MfG
manni199


----------



## Lockenfrosch (24 Februar 2008)

manni199 schrieb:


> Für Trinkwasser würde ich auch eher was berührungsloses empfehlen,


 
ich persönlich habe schon einige reinwasseraufbereitungen automatisiert und noch nie einen u-sensor als füllstandsmessung gesehen...  und verschmutzung dürfte bei einen drucktransmitter auch keine große rolle spielen.


----------



## MSB (24 Februar 2008)

@manni199
Cool, da hat Siemens ja endlich mal einen gefunden der nur deshalb die Onboard-Peripherie nicht nutzt,
und stattdessen (teure) AE-Karten kauft.

Selbstverständlich kann man jeden 2-Draht-Druckaufnehmer auch an die Onboard-Peripherie hängen,
man muss nur ein wenig elektrotechnisches Verständnis haben,
in die Anleitung schauen würde u.U. auch gehen.


@Lockenfrosch
Also wenn möglich würde ich immer Ultraschall den Vorzug geben.
Allerdings egal wie, wenn schon Druckaufnehmer, dann immer in einer Rohrleitung, z.B. der Entnahmeleitung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (24 Februar 2008)

*Guckst du*

Guckst du hier:

http://www.bdsensors.de/produkte/fuellstand/einschraubsonden

Das sind Teile, wo wir häufig verwenden.

Es gibt sie in verschiedenen Bereichen wie 2.b. 0-2mWS (0-2 m Wassersäule entsprechen dann 4-20mA) oder  0-10mWs...  Man hängt sie in den Behälter und das Kabel kannst dann direkt an die SPS hängen (über ne Spannungsversorgung von 24VDC).

Kommt halt drauf an, wie teuer die Sache sein darf und was fürn Behälter du hast (Grösse, Form etc.)


----------



## HDD (24 Februar 2008)

Hi,
also ich hab schon ein paar Anwendungen mit Ultraschall hinter mir. Bei kleinen Behältern hatte ich hin und wieder Probleme die dann noch konisch zulaufen. Da entsehen dann Reflexionen und die kannst nicht immer ausblenden . Auch ist eine Kegelbildung bzw. Trichterbildung bei schnell reagierenden Anlagen oft eine Problem man muss dann schon die Möglichkeit haben viel an den Dingern drehen zukönnen und das kostet!
Also warum nicht erprobte Systeme einsetzen die für solche Anlagen gebaut sind, den schnell hast du bei vermeidlich günstigeren Lösungen Geld verbrannt bei der IB oder wenn es gar nicht geht!


HDD


----------



## Randolf2 (3 März 2015)

*Ultraschallsensoren setzten wir von WayCon ein*

www.waycon.de/produkte/ultraschallsensoren/

wir haben die  Sensoren der UFP Serie im Einsatz.
Den Messbereich (Schaltabstand) können wir über Teach-In einlernen. :razz:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 März 2015)

Wow einen Thread von 2008 wieder ausgegraben.


----------



## Kinemon (30 Mai 2018)

berthold.com könnte da auch hilfreich sein. In Sachen Messgeräten ist das Unternehmen vorne mit dabei.


----------

